# Best bathroom decoration/traps?



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You can get one of those loud props that have a sensor and scream when someone opens the closet. I think Target has a tombstone one that is very loud.  

I saw an article in one of those Good Housekeeping-type of magazines recently on how to attach a ghoul inside the closet with a fishing line so when someone opens it, the ghoul sticks its head out.


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, just make sure the door isn't in reach of the toilet, because you don't want people to startle WHILE they're actually using the bathroom.

I like to put a stand up prop in the tub, behind the shower curtain.

You could do that in conjunction with your green light.


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

DawnOfTheDead said:


> Well, just make sure the door isn't in reach of the toilet, because you don't want people to startle WHILE they're actually using the bathroom.
> 
> I like to put a stand up prop in the tub, behind the shower curtain.
> 
> You could do that in conjunction with your green light.





HUH u mean you dont wanna literally scare the S H I T out of them while there using the bathroom? lol


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have had a laugh bag product and also used a talking chip from Radio shack , I hid the little speaker at the back, like under a towel covering the tank, then push a button from the next room after giving the toilet user a few seconds to begin, and laughter starts, this scares and sometimes embarrasses them.
I also made them nervous with the poster I drew and hung in the room a cut away look at a guy with a rubber glove reaching up through the toilet as a butt was about to sit down, caption:"Ravens Grin Inn, A Fecal-Opportunity Employer"
When some were too concerned from the poster to even think of actually using the bathroom, I would reassure them that, "That guy has tonight "off"!


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

I put a plasma lightbulb in my bathroom last year and it set the mood to my mad scientist theme:

http://www.spencersonline.com/index...oductID/5313b441-a7b3-4e7a-a482-b71079471a80/

I like the ghoul on the fishing line idea.


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

um, like i have posted before, a black light and washable glow paint works well for painting your walls, add like grusome smeared hand prints and just random words that noone can make out (write really messy) and itll catch peoiples attention.

for the closet, id have a wailing banshee that pops out that them when they open to see what it is, or maybe have like a recording playing of someone saying stuff like help me, or i need your help and have it scoming from the closet, and when they open it, have the ping pong balls fall, and then when they are releived that its just ping pong balls, dropping, have a nother sound come from behind then, and when they look away, have the wail play agian and a head drop from the closet.


wow I have an active imagination. mom always did tell me i was a little on the lose side HEHE those ideas will take timing, but theyre great  *nods*


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

*Green Glow*

Tape a green glo stick on the under side of the toilet seat. Gives a cool green glow. I also hang shredded cheesecloth from anything it will hang from, light fixtures, corners of pictures etc...

This year I want to write "REDRUM" somehow on the wall behind the mirror so people can read it when when using the mirror.


----------



## JosieJo (Sep 27, 2006)

I did the redrum thing last year with cheap red lipstick. it works pretty well, especially if the bathroom is dim. 

My friend and I put spiders and spiderwebs ALL over the bathroom and hung a big spider from the ceiling above the toilet. We hung it so low that when you sat down it hit you on the head. We also took out all the lightbulbs and just had a flickering lantern (i think she got it at the dollar store). It is pretty freaky when you are scared of spiders.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've done the spider thing and had a spider that hung down from the ceiling. But I had it attached to the door with fishing line so when they opened the door to go in it dropped down and hovered right over the toilet.

I like to make it dim as well. I loosen all the bulbs except one or two and use low or colored bulbs for what is lit.

I like to put a spookytown house in the bathroom. That way you can hear the sounds and such that they have.

I have bloody skeleton hand and foot print clings with splashes and drips that are cool to put in there too.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm big on sounds in the washroom. For instance, I set up a computer in one cabinet that is set off by sound. As soon as someone closes the door, it starts playing a very creepy "geeeeettttttt ooouuuuut" recording that gets louder and louder the longer someone is in there...heeeheeee....

I also don't like people going through my cabinets, so I have a motion activated skeleton head that freaks out with a crazy laugh and bulging eyeballs if anyone opens a cabinet door. My youngest brother gets busted EVERY year and he even KNOWS it's in there! LOL


----------



## scaredstiff (Oct 14, 2005)

Fake blood on shower curtain and walls. Even in tub, perhaps putting chunks of meat caught in the hair catcher to look like flesh. 

Or fill tub with water and add coloring. Red or dark muddy green with a bubble set up. Glowing water is fun too. 

I've got nothing for toilets and cabinets, but I bet I could do a wonderful rig with my mirror . Have a picture hang behind our door on the wall, and create an appearing image (Blood Mary) by either adding a mirror or reflective surface to the door or even placing the image on the door front or back and having people see it with a mirror/reflective surface or by shutting the door and getting it showing up suddenly( In dark space required I guess).

I imagine similar bathrooms could be figured out.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I plan on attaching a glow stick in the toilet this year. Maybe there's a way to make a whole network of spiders come down, as opposed to just one, attached to the door.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a mirror I hang over the toilet and an small tube light opposite it. It's motion sensitive so when someone approaches the toilet, the mirror lights up from inside and a skeletal face starts laughing. It's loads of fun just above the toilet (guys get offended sometimes). I have a knife stuck in the shower curtain with blood dripping down and a rubber hand gripping the shower rod from above. I put a bloody foot (Walmat $7) so it looks as though they were just about to step out of the tub (behind the curtain) when they were stabbed. It looks pretty cool.

Oh, and my toilet seat cover is a big black spider! With Legs tee hee!


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

I got hit several times for scaring people when they were in the bathroom. I really didn't have it overly decorated which I think made them let their guard down. Directly across from the toilet is the tub which has glass doors and a double shower curtain so you cannot see if anyone is in there. So what I did was made a cd of real light and spooky whispers and I sat a discman in the tub hooked up to a small speaker. With the ambient noise it wasn't very loud but that made it even better. I can't tell you how many people slapped me and called me names for that. Hehehehehe Its never safe in the "Shady Oaks"


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

We bought a talking TP roll holder. Haven't decided what message to record on it yet, obviously something geared more towards the ladies.


----------



## jessiepilot (Oct 15, 2006)

We write all over the walls with liquid laundry detergent then hide a blacklight behind the vanity......everyone went crazy over it last year.....I also dripped the detergent down a clear shower curtain...looked like glowing blood under blacklight. There's also a website I found that sells black toilet paper....havn't seen it in person yet.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

did know that about liquid laundry detergent...Gotta make a note for next year!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to follw up on this. We ahd our party last night, and we had put a truck horn in the bathroom closet. Just before the big "blackout" event, I took the sconce bulbs out and repalced them with flicker bulbs.

We had an X10 motion detector in there with a 4 second delay. Once someone was in there, a blacklight over the toilet came on, and the stuff in the closet came an also (horn "loaded").

Since there was a bright green light in the closet, probably half dozen people opened that door just to try and get more light. It worked great.

Once guest told me that he just kept hearing a truck horn and wondered if someone was outside blowing a horn on the driveway....


----------

